
Super Mario Land 2 – Memory Exploration [video] - sgrove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPzuYWbnln4
======
sgrove
I keep coming back to this example as something beautiful, surprising, and so
meta/recursive.

Figuring out that you can edit the game's code and/or state by breaking out of
the level and navigating to memory regions, and then interacting the the raw
bytes as though they were blocks/pipes is completely fascinating.

And of course speedrunners have exploited this, literally walking Mario to the
memory address with the "final credits ready?" flag, and setting it by
interacting with the block.

And it means that a (good!) human can beat the whole game in 2m42.9s -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o55aSEnYCdE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o55aSEnYCdE)

